# E. coli outbreak



## turbochef422 (Jul 12, 2013)

I've just been running around for hours because the city I work in has an E. coli outbreak through the city water. Everything from washing lettuce, dishes and soda from the fountain has to be done differently. We had to buy ice, bottled water and soda even bottled water for the bathrooms. We are boiling water to wash produce, clean surfaces ect. Talk about a pain on the ass....


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's the city of Poughkeepsie if you were wondering.


----------



## Bram (Jul 12, 2013)

Wouldn't want to work in a kitchen in times like these!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 12, 2013)

Like it's not are enough already . Any updates?


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 12, 2013)

They said the issue will be fixed by the middle of next week. The health department came down to the restaurant to give us handouts how to boil water. We also have 2 weddings going on and a bunch of reservations on the books at the restaurant.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 12, 2013)

Mind numbing. I don't envy you. Hope it all works out.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 12, 2013)

turbochef422 said:


> The health department came down to the restaurant to give us handouts how to boil water.


 :scratchhead:

Yeah...'cause I guess you guys couldn't figure that one out, eh? Well, we need government bureaucracies because idiots have to go _somewhere_.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 12, 2013)

It's probably not going to be right till Tuesday. I happen to have the luxury of working for owners with money but we bought pallets of water emergency diliveries from Pepsi I saw the bottle deposit was $2000. Makes me think how the mom and pop places down the street are going to handle it. Sucks


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 12, 2013)

ecchef said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> Yeah...'cause I guess you guys couldn't figure that one out, eh? Well, we need government bureaucracies because idiots have to go _somewhere_.



Hey, I saw that - I now work at the Health Department!  But you are spot on about the bureaucracy...

Stefan


----------



## jared08 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thats less than an hour from me!! If this happens at my new place im screwed. Don't work for the 1% owners anymore.
Best of luck to you and your crew.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 13, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Hey, I saw that - I now work at the Health Department!  But you are spot on about the bureaucracy...
> 
> Stefan



DoD. I have to fill out paperwork just to take a crap. :razz:


----------

